
Hillary Clinton emails declared 'top secret' by State Dept - augb
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/01/22-hillary-clinton-emails-declared-top-secret-218420
======
sithadmin
It is very disappointing that Clinton's head isn't on a pike for such an
egregious display of malfeasance. If it weren't for her name and relations,
she would almost certainly be subject to more severe action.

Though the US federal government is often far too heavy handed with their
response to information-related crimes, this is a pretty clear-cut example of
where a heavy-handed response would be completely appropriate.

~~~
huxley
Hardly, if her married name wasn't Clinton, it would have made no more than a
Friday afternoon page 18 story and then disappeared.

Of the terrible things perpetrated by US government officials, this doesn't
even register in the top 20000.

~~~
brokentone
It is certainly most interesting that she is both a former Secretary of State
and a current Presidential candidate that makes it interesting. To your point,
both of those may be the result of her lastname.

------
mtgx
I could care less about what the State Department, which was involved in this
and has all the reasons to protect itself, decides about the emails. I want to
see what the FBI has to say about them.

------
modulus1
No high ranking USG official should be using insecure communication channels,
as it will inevitably lead to leaks that could damage the state (secret
information).

What Clinton did was dumb, but no one should have sent her classified emails
in the first place. If the people sending the 'classified' documents were
doing it through the right channels, it wouldn't be getting to her email
server.

~~~
x5n1
From a human rights, civil rights, universal rights, and transparency
perspective all USG communications, and communications of all government
officials everywhere should be public knowledge available to anyone on the
planet at any time. At the end of the day what we find is how much all of
these people conspire behind each other's backs to screw each other over and
get the upper hand.

If citizens are not allowed to do this for fear of damaging society and
government, politicians should be held to the same standards. For fear of
damaging human rights of non-citizens, their livelihoods, economies of other
countries, etc.

It's funny how government does not trust anyone below them, and yet expects
everyone below to trust them when we know that they do not do the right thing
most of the time (tm).

------
progressive_dad
I'm more concerned about Bernie's margins on merch. He's using shopify for
chrissake!? Even on mugs... that's not going to cover your outlay. How are you
gonna scale that to every field office in every state with different
inventory?

 _shudder_

